# 2012 January fishing comp: WINNERS ANNOUNCED



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Welcome everyone to the first of this year's monthly online fishing competitions. Please post all entries in this thread.

Normally the online monthly fishing comp runs from the first Saturday to the second Sunday of each month. However, to encourage a few more punters to chance their arm and get involved in the comp this month (and hopefully continue their involvement throughout the year)............

*The January comp will run all month - from the 1st to the 31st of January*

Prizes will be awarded to the top three at year's end. Additionally, one random prize (supplied by AKFF) will be drawn from all entrants each month.

Full entry details and competition rules for this year can be found here:
http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=44985

Please include the following details when entering:

Name of Angler:
Date Caught:
State and Location Fish Caught In:
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:
Tackle/Line/Lure Used:
Conditions (optional):
Other Comments (optional):

*Please include a photo of your catch against a ruler, brag mat, or similar.* I can't score your fish without an accurate length measurement ;-)

Any questions, please contact Squidder via PM.

Alrighty then - let's get it on!


----------



## KingDan (Feb 25, 2011)

Name of Angler: Dan
Date Caught: 6/1/2011
State and Location Fish Caught In: Qld, Caloundra
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 87cm Spotted Mackerel
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Large deep diving lure, 15kg wire trace, 15kg mono, old cheapo overhead
Conditions (optional): Near perfect
Other Comments (optional): My first spotted mackerel


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

Name of Angler: stephen - ( cheaterparts )
Date Caught: 7/1/12
State and Location Fish Caught In: Westernport Vic
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Gummy shark 102 Cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: caught on cheap Ebay gear - 10 Lb melaluka braid on a 3000 series melaluka reel and on a pelagic
whiting rod - hook size no 6 shinner circle
Conditions : slow today - but also slow tide flow that never helps with fish this part of the bay
Other Comments : the gummy took a very small piece of prawn on my whiting gear ( cheap gear not planed for bigger fish )


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Name of Angler: AJD
Date Caught: 11/1/2012
State and Location Fish Caught In: QLD Wellington point reef
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Garfish 32cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: bream gear - 6lb fireline + 10lb mono leader
Conditions (optional): smooth as silk with a huge tidal flow.
Other Comments (optional): Couldn't get bream or snapper today so when these beakies came up the berley trail I had some fun.


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

Name of Angler;4weightfanatic Date of Catch : 15/01/2012 State and location : QLD,Sunshine Coast Type and Size of Fish : Australian Bass , 37.5 cm Tackle/Line/Lure Used : #6 weight Fly rod,Clouser line (#7),4.5kg tippet and self tied Black Hornet fly Conditions : Early morning,partly cloudy,calm to light winds Other comments : this was caught testing a couple of recently tied flies for cast and catchability - thumbs up for both


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Name of Angler: Billpatt
Date Caught: 14/1/2012
State and Location Fish Caught In: QLD, Palm Beach.
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Spotty Mack, 74cm.
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 15lb line on a 4000 Sienna using a metal slug.
Conditions (optional): Conditions were nice, and I actually made it back through the shore break without getting dumped.  
Other Comments (optional): Can't get enough of how these fish fight, even this small they can take some good runs. Hopefully I can land some bigger ones for the comp in the next month.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Killer 
19/01/2012 
Qld- Elimbah Creek 
Dusky Flathead- 58cm. 
Okuma Travertime TR 30 spin reel, 7ft Berkley Dropshot Rod, 6lb Braid , 6lb Leader, Berkley 3B Fat Dog 38mm lure. 
Conditions, a bit windy at times, Heaps of fresh in the water.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Name of Angler: Ashley (aleg75)
Date Caught: 23rd january 2010
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW, Mourya River
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Australian Bass @ 39cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 6ft Castorm rod (1-3kilo) Okuma Ignite reel, 4lb braid line and 6lb leader, River2Sea Buggi in black
Conditions (optional): Very calm 5:30am start, quite foggy and very still
Other Comments (optional): PB bass from the kayak, was the only fish of the morning










Cheers
Ash


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Name of Angler: Southerly
Date Caught: 8/1/12
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW, Middle Harbour, Sydney
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Jewfish 58cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 5in gulp 'pepper prawn' and 1/8th TT jig head
Conditions (optional):
Other Comments (optional): Right species, wrong size. Caught 2 jew this month, the other was 98cm from the beach.


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Name of Angler: Drewboy
Date Caught: Saturday 28th Jan
State and Location Fish Caught In: SA/ Chinaman Wells 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Snapper 54cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used:Kingfish bait on 25 lb braid 30 lb leader size sixo circle hook.
Conditions:smooth as.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Name of Angler: Solatree
Date Caught: Saturday 28th Jan
State and Location Fish Caught In: SA/ Glenelg
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Southern Calamari - 30cm hood length
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 3.0grm Yozuri squid jig - attracted to garfish / tommy snapper baits 
Conditions: Evening thunder storms.
Comments: An evening snapper session but only got bites from these - Getting in good with Jason early in the season !


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Name of Angler: Bruus
Date Caught: 11/01/12
State and Location Fish Caught In: QLD: South Pine River
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Flathead, 52cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 1-3kg rod/ 4lb braid/ 6ld leader/ squidgy fish 80mm 
Conditions (optional): beautifull, before the rains
Other Comments (optional): just one of those days that felt good and turned out great


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

> "If you don't catch any fish, Tale of Woe entries will attract 40 points"


Name of Angler: MrX
Date Caught: Whole of January
State and Location Fish *NOT* Caught In: Qld (Fraser Island, Palm Beach Gold Coast), NSW (Sydney)
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Zero
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: None
Conditions (optional): Perfect in Qld. Dodgy in NSW
Other Comments (optional): A week's dedicated fishing trip to Fraser Island with rnmars over the new year. Stayed at Palmy on the way up - fit, yak on roof, tackle bag full of mack gear. Cyclone in the Coral sea pushing swell over 6m, yak stayed on the roof, will fish it on the way home. 
Day 1 on Fraser: 80cm remora during offshore recon off the remote NW coast, crab for dinner. 
Day 2: 50cm grunter from Wathumba creek for dinner. Love this place! 
Dawn day 3, launching: Slipped a disc in my back. End of fishing. 
Days 4 & 5: immobilised. 
Day 6, 7 & 8 (January 1, 2 & 3): Perfect weather, no wind, massive boils and birds behind the gentle breakers at Orchid Beach Waddy Point. Can't move. Faarrkkk!!!!

Not good enough for a January TOW?

Stopped at Palmy to stretch the back on the way home, yak still on the roof, car full of tackle. Warm, sunny, not a breath of wind, no swell, birds working 100m off Currumbin Creek. Still can't even sit on the yak. Tears.

What? Still not acceptable for 40 points?



> "Please note - to be awarded Tale Of Woe points, you actually need to go kayak fishing. Entries along the lines of "the weather was crap and I couldn't get out" won't be accepted."


AAAAARRRRGGGGG. You're a hard man, Squidder.


----------



## ronston (Oct 21, 2008)

Name of Angler: Ronston
Date Caught: 19/1/12
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW, Gosford
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 36cm Bream Legal-NSW 25cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 2lb, PX45, Samaki Flats Rod & ci4
Conditions (optional): Light rain
Other Comments (optional):


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

Another tale of woe,

Two trips up to SWR, over an hour in the car each way, sleep under the stars for a 4am start, tow livies around for hours.
With only this to show for it, on the first trip.

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=52483










Arrived on the second trip to see Grant with a sly smile on his dial, informing me he had boated another Marlin that day.
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=52718

Fished hard the next day for a donut.

Then the weather turned to crap.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

grinner

bream 31 cm legal 25 in qld.
shimano stadic and raider rod.
fishing with clarkey in nerang river

of note silver (john) caught a good jack at this spot just before.

caught on freespooled unweighted hardihead.

psychopath, is that a dolphin fish, what a ripper.


----------



## Float (Mar 8, 2009)

Name of Angler: Float
Date Caught: 27/1/2012
State and Location Fish Caught In: Vic - Glenelg river
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 37 cm Bream
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 12 lb Braid, rod and reel


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah Grinner, small dollie, didn't measure him but was only a juvie, no forehead yet.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Just a gentle nudge to encourage any final entries for the January online comp - if you caught a fish during January and have a photo of it on a measuring device you should enter! Remember that there will be a random prize winner each and every month - and the AKFF prize drawer will soon be overflowing with shiny new goodies....... ;-)


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Bertros said:


> Any updates to size benchmarks or comp rules based on the feedback Jase?
> 
> Hard to believe the February period is already starting tomorrow...


Yes the month has flown by. I'm glad you mentioned changes........the snapper benchmark will be 50cm across the board for 2012, and for states that have dusky flathead the flathead benchmark is now 60cm. These are the only two changes - current benchmark list is attached.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I've lost both my brag mats, does that count as a TOW? I caught some good tarpon but had nothing to measure them on.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Ahoy Craig, the photo of your Jacks with the fisheries sticker is fine mate, the biggest was 48cm I think you said? Photo doesn't have to be on a bragmat - ruler, tape measure etc is fine.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

They were caught in Feb, but before the feb comp opens of course.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Oh. That's unfortunate. Yep, TOW it is.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Name of Angler: Grant Ashwell
Date Caught: 26/1/12
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW, SWR.
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Marlin, estimated at 55 to 60 KG. 
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Live baiting.
Conditions (optional): 
Other Comments (optional):
http://akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1 ... 18#p541567


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

TOW
3 trips out at Bermagui and 3 sinky pike to show for it.
This is January for god sake.


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

Name Kanganoe
date 7/2 2012
Place Emu Bay KI SA
Species snapper 39 cm
Only small but caught on hardbody on 8 lb line 
On the board


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I've just finished scoring up the January comp - thanks to all who made the effort to put in an entry, it's always great to start the year with a good number of punters, and some terrific fish to boot  Special mention goes to MrX's almost but not quite TOW - a heroic effort goes unrewarded Tom!

A few clarifications:
-Cheater I scored your gummy as 88.5cm to the lower tip of the tail (as per the rules here: viewtopic.php?f=24&t=44985)
-AJD I scored your gar as 33cm to the upper lip (I reckon you had robbed yourself of a cm)
-Kanganoe I'll put your entry in the Feb comp
-And after much deliberation I've decided to give Grants marlin equal points with the best score for the month - it's worth a hell of a lot more than that though ;-)

Drewboy has put his hand up early, with his snapper the third highest scoring fish for the month. But Grant and Bertros lead after January. Final placings are:

1	Grant Ashwell	120
1	Bertros	120
3	Drewboy	108
4	Ronston	106
5	Kingdan	102
6	Solatree	100
6	Float	100
8	cheaterparts	98
9	killer	97
10	AJD	94
11	Southerly	92
12	Grinner	91
13	Billpatt	87
13	aleg75	87
13	Bruus	87
14	4weightfanatic	83
15	patwah	73
16	cjbfisher	40
16	Physopath	40
16	Junglefisher	40
16	Keza	40

Very interesting that three people sit on 87 points - this must be why we lost the cricket tonight :lol:

Now the moment everyone has been waiting for. Every month one random comp entrant wins some booty...........and this month it's congratulations to Ronston who scores his pick from the recently bulging AKFF prize drawer. Ronston can you please send me a PM. 8)


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

Squidder said:


> !
> A few clarifications:
> -Cheater I scored your gummy as 88.5cm to the lower tip of the tail (as per the rules here: viewtopic.php?f=24&t=44985)


no worries I keep that in mind no dout a couple more will show up though the year


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks Squidder - I managed to get out on the harbour for a fish at the end of Jan (for a doughnut), but how do you "upgrade" to tale of woe? :lol:


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

MrX said:


> I managed to get out on the harbour for a fish at the end of Jan (for a doughnut), but how do you "upgrade" to tale of woe? :lol:


I vote for an extra 40 points for the most deserving MrX on top of his Feb score.


----------

